# EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!!



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Lets have a thread full of virtually tuned EOSes.








I begin...


----------



## dansonepointeight (Jul 9, 2005)

haha i have one started for my image manipulation class
its not due til next week...so im gonna take my time haha


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (RUSSIAN)*


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (RUSSIAN)*

Lowered and smoked the clear circle part of the tail light








I tried


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (Rascal04)*









Lowered and changed chrome piece to black. Will change more stuff later (class project)


_Modified by JRon24 at 10:39 PM 9-14-2005_


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

this car is gonna be sick!


----------



## HRD GLI (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (Pifiu)*

love the black grill


----------



## SLOW_97 (Aug 12, 2005)

Black grill rocks!


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (SLOW_97)*

Ok i wanna see the "wings west" style p-chops 2f2f style. I need a chuckle.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (dansonepointeight)*

here's mine, hope you like.


















_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 8:02 PM 9-15-2005_


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2000)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (RUSSIAN)*

oops I didn't realize there was an Eos forum now, I started a thread in the mkV forum that got moved. So here's my photoshop:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

Nice rear shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

thanks bro


----------



## JoeJetta1.8T (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*









Somebody try to make this pic look better.







It's straight from VW Germany's website -- and it looks very similar to the Cabrio, no bueno. Red is definitely OUT for this car.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

this was very quickly done.....








a different color










_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 3:32 AM 9-16-2005_


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2000)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

I like those rear shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yeah I was afraid of what it would look like in 'real' form. I wouldn't say it looks just like a cabrio, though. Still an improvement. A drop and some wheels will have it looking like the promo shots in no time. Well except for the headlights.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (sidewinder)*

Someone paint the grille silver!


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_this was very quickly done.....
a different color









_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 3:32 AM 9-16-2005_

is that color stock?!


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

its photoshopped man....but im sure the eos will come in some shade of blue


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_im sure the eos will come in some shade of blue

There are three in the Konfigurator on the German site:
"Eismeer" Blue (approx. "Arctic Blue")








Midnight Blue








Shadow Blue








No telling which ones will make it to the USA. Also, these look like rendered images, and I find the colors of rendered images are often not accurate. For instance, "Eismeer" blue is probably the color of the blue car in the IAA gallery.


_Modified by flubber at 7:34 AM 9-18-2005_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (flubber)*

Midnight Blue looks pretty good on this car. There's a grey interior that would go well with it, too:


----------



## backinthegame (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (RUSSIAN)*

The perfect EOS photoshop:









But seriously, I like the EOS, and would consider one if VW has figured out how to build reliable cars again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (JoeJetta1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeJetta1.8T* »_Red is definitely OUT for this car.

A flat red like that, anyway. I've been wondering for some time why neither Volkswagen nor Audi offers a nice deep metallic red on their cars. Now it looks like Audi's finally got one, unless it's just for the show car; I'd sure like to see this red offered on the Eos:


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2000)

*Re: (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_










man, this thing looks like hell in stock form. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Now I'm not so much looking forward to seeing "regular folk" driving these around. I want to see the enthusiast ones that are dropped on nice wheels!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for that dark red above, I like. I hate red cars but always liked maroons.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (sidewinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sidewinder* »_man, this thing looks like hell in stock form. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

As I said, though, it's a computer render, and not a particularly great one. Probably best not to assume too much based on those images.

_Quote »_As for that dark red above, I like. I hate red cars but always liked maroons.

Same for me. I think I'd still go for silver with red interior, but I'd sure like to see the Eos in that red.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_I've been wondering for some time why neither Volkswagen nor Audi offers a nice deep metallic red on their cars. Now it looks like Audi's finally got one, unless it's just for the show car

Not just for the show car. I believe this is Audi's "Garnet Red Pearl Effect". It's available for the A3 already.


----------



## AEB WGN (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: (flubber)*

wait did you just quote yourself and answer your own question?


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (gti14)*

lol...thats fking crazy right there hahaah


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (gti14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti14* »_wait did you just quote yourself and answer your own question?
















Because in the time in between, I did a Google search and found out the answer.


----------



## M5_4E (Feb 14, 2004)

heres mine:








Big bumper, sideskirt, BBS LM, HID's ON, GTI V Grille, Smoothed Bumper..Fun stuff


----------



## NovaKnowledgeNow (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_here's mine, hope you like.










That's hot.... Looks like a Mercades to me, but still pretty hott.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_Now it looks like Audi's finally got one, unless it's just for the show car;

Definitely not just for the show car.


----------



## OoVWoO (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

Only PS on here that was cool was the very stock looking dropped one with black grille and red leather







Oh, and the R-like look front bumper one was a nice one as well.
All the debadged ones look pretty nasty, especially if you're leaving the chrome look to the grille. Rear looks way too bland and naked. Also, USA-mag-like-wheels on this? wtf?








Hopefully somebody makes this car look good in PVW's MacDaddies or something, so far, I think it's doomed.








Not trying to be complaintive/diss your chops, but do something different to it than just debadge it and put half-ass wheel work on it.


_Modified by OoVWoO at 4:05 PM 9-20-2005_


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

even mine ?


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (OoVWoO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OoVWoO* »_Only PS on here that was cool was the very stock looking dropped one with black grille and red leather








Thanks


----------



## OoVWoO (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (RUSSIAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RUSSIAN* »_even mine ?

Your wheels were executed fine, but the debadged look just makes this car look funky. Also, I see the stretching of the bumper at the bottom, try doing one that has expanded or extended the stock bumper's 3 grilles, to make it either RS style, or R-line-ish. Just my opinion. I dont personally use photoshop, other than to touch up pics I take of fish and coral, or contrast on pics of my car and chihuahuas, but I'm a consant judge of my pchoppin buddies


----------



## Mallrats2269 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (OoVWoO)*

I have an idea if anyone wants to try it!!!!
Try adding the part that would cover the back seats to make it look like a 2 seater. Like Saleen Mustangs have stock and theres a part u can buy for the GT's and what not and for Mercedies that covers the back seats on 4 seaters. If anyone knows what I am talking about....


----------



## Mallrats2269 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (OoVWoO)*

deff not my best photoshop work seeing as I used it everyday with my job but... yea I am just way too tierd haha...
boser...
no door hande...
removed fogs and what not...
blah horrible job by me.


----------



## antera-309 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (RUSSIAN)*

How about a bit of UK Style?
Porsche 997 19" rims
Koni coilover suspension
Zender deep front bumper
Zender badgeless mesh grille.
Zender side skirts.
"Bad Boy" bonnet.
Pace Intercooler
Smoked headlamps.
Shaved door handles.
If you saw this comin' up behind ya, would you get hell out of it's way or what?








My Photoshop skills ain't perfect, but you get the idea!!!



_Modified by antera-309 at 12:35 AM 9-24-2005_


----------



## KUNITGTI (Sep 21, 2005)

it looks good toppless whats it look like with the top on


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (KUNITGTI)*

a couple quick one's I did


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (M5_4E)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M5_4E* »_heres mine:








Big bumper, sideskirt, BBS LM, HID's ON, GTI V Grille, Smoothed Bumper..Fun stuff

You cheated. BBS LM's make any car look good.


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Mallrats2269)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mallrats2269* »_I have an idea if anyone wants to try it!!!!
Try adding the part that would cover the back seats to make it look like a 2 seater. Like Saleen Mustangs have stock and theres a part u can buy for the GT's and what not and for Mercedies that covers the back seats on 4 seaters. If anyone knows what I am talking about....









I know exactly what you're talking about... my buddy had one on his 'Stang...
I suck at photo editing, and I don't have the PS program, but here is my half-effort: (with Audi wheels







)


----------



## superjohn (May 11, 2005)

probably need to a jet-fighter ejection system for the back seat cover when the anti-roll protection device is fired up.


----------



## perks (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (antera-309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antera-309* »_










that looks awesome!!!


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (Rascal04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rascal04* »_









Beautiful job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## charlatan (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (JRon24)*

Someone (Rascal?) pshopped the TechArts on here...I did the rest
A lot of changes including a widebody and a chopped top.


----------



## Vayastyle (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (charlatan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlatan* »_Someone (Rascal?) pshopped the TechArts on here...I did the rest
A lot of changes including a widebody and a chopped top.









that thing is really low..
zamboni stylz!


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2000)

*Re: (keelay)*

_too_ low...especially compared to the sides.


----------



## charlatan (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (sidewinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sidewinder* »__too_ low...especially compared to the sides.

Fixed.


----------



## DOHCTERvr (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (RUSSIAN)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kindbudz91G60 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (DOHCTERvr)*

Here's my photoshop:
It took me a while to change all the lines and make it a hardtop, and I gave it a wing too...


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

Some subtle yet effective changes...








Shortened windshield
Boser hood extension
Debadged grille
Revised outer lower grilles
Stubby mirrors with indicators removed
Shaved door handles, headlight washers, and tow hook cover
Mk5 GTI wheels
Lowered


_Modified by 03kpa at 11:01 PM 9-29-2005_


----------



## HRD GLI (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (03kpa)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Calabi (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (HRD GLI)*

Just a simple dark titanium rendition of the EOS:










_Modified by Calabi at 8:35 PM 9-29-2005_


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (Calabi)*

i'll try some stuff out when i get home in the morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## John Edward (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*



Flipdriver80 said:


> here's mine, hope you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (John Edward)*









My new photoshop...


----------



## kfcninjaboy (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (Rascal04)*

That's friggin rad. Good pshop


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re:*


----------



## BORAVRSIK (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: (Rascal04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rascal04* »_








My new photoshop... 


wow great job, now ur talking


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (Rascal04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rascal04* »_








My new photoshop... 

17 posts? Where have you been? I dont see too many moving chops, this one is fantastic.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (RUSSIAN)*

Thanks














I have been reading vwvortex forums for years, but not has been posted very often. Some of my pshop pics has been published in PVW.


----------



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (Rascal04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rascal04* »_








My new photoshop... 

:bowdown:


----------



## HRD GLI (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (SooprmanX)*

great work


----------



## turbo1eightG (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (antera-309)*

thank goodness someone finally put a front mount on one!


----------



## P H (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re:*

I don't like convertibles but the EOS could be a nice coupé I think:


----------



## HRD GLI (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (P H)*


_Quote, originally posted by *P H* »_











RSX is that you?


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

hehe, well, its a good photoshop - you got skills. however you could've saved some time and just post RSX pic lol.


----------



## P H (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (RUSSIAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RUSSIAN* »_hehe, well, its a good photoshop - you got skills. however you could've saved some time and just post RSX pic lol.

Well, we don't have the RSX here in Germany so it didn't came to my mind. But after seeing a pic of it I have to say that this is not a tragedy. Luckily all this japanese crap is in the minority on our streets ...








Anyway, this huge wing on the rear is ridiculous, isn't it!?


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Without a wing, it wouldn't be a bloody r!ce rocket, now would it, Tommy ?


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

i like the coupe.... 
P H- what huge wing.... i dont know what your talking about.... (ps-this car is beautiful,not to many companys can come out with a perfect car evo2



















_Modified by High Body slc at 12:00 AM 10-12-2005_


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2000)

*Re: (High Body slc)*

*edit* ^ why you gonna edit your post 2 days later after people have replied to it.







(used to be a photoshopped STI coupe)
**** yeah...looks halfway decent as a coupe! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif rather hot I mean!


_Modified by sidewinder at 9:52 AM 10-12-2005_


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (P H)*


_Quote, originally posted by *P H* »_
Well, we don't have the RSX here in Germany so it didn't came to my mind. 

RSX in N.A. = Honda Integra everywhere else.








Plus, our tail lights are different than everywhere else, too,
except for this year, where they're more similar, if not identical.


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Rascal04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rascal04* »_








My new photoshop... 

This is one of the best PShops I have seen Great job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (sidewinder)*

sorry i didnt know it offended you that much... the reason is because the pic became a broken link... so insted of having no picture there, and trying to find the pic again... i put up the merc it has a huge wing and is 20X hotter than the sti even after 20 years i would take the evo2 over an sti any day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2000)

*Re: (High Body slc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *High Body slc* »_ the reason is because the pic became a broken link... 

cool, makes sense http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (Rascal04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rascal04* »_








My new photoshop... 

WIIINARR... wow amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dez_NuTzZ (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_here's mine, hope you like.

















_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 8:02 PM 9-15-2005_

wow nice stuff right there. Can someone teach me how to do this kind of stuff ?


----------



## SeattleTuning (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (John Edward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_

















can someone get rid of the middle rear brake light.
thanks


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (RUSSIAN)*

i present to you a zakdee cre8shun:


----------



## go bob racer go (May 27, 2005)

slight boser, badgeless grill, smoothened a bunch of lines, dropped, black leather, powdercoated wheels


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (go bob racer go)*


----------



## BoriquaVW (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (lostmypassword)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lostmypassword* »_

















Ding, ding ding, we have a winner!!


----------



## mdsune (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: (lostmypassword)*

Any Idea what color that is or did you customize it?


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (mdsune)*

It's a stock color, the only adjustments I made where wheels, suspension, slight boser on one, and badgeless on one.


----------



## JerseyDubbin (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (lostmypassword)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lostmypassword* »_

















2nd one kinda reminds me of a chrysler


----------



## Red Jett (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rascal04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rascal04* »_









Brake package is like a dog in Pavlov's house...makin me drool! Wheels are like seeing a gee string on your first girl at 3rd base... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: (RUSSIAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RUSSIAN* »_Without a wing, it wouldn't be a bloody r!ce rocket, now would it, Tommy ?










Tommy better get one before zaa germans get hear


----------



## Venkman (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (H2oVento)*









It's Beutiful!!!!








Like this one too!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

damn..this is what I was hoping to see..some hot ideas


----------



## FrankVW (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (RUSSIAN)*

here is pic of EOS I took at Detroit 2006








more pics
http://www.mulone.com/detroit2006/DCP01364.jpg


----------



## R32_Beast (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (JRon24)*


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (R32_Beast)*

Sorry, that option is already on the German Volkswagen website. Its called "Plastik Kladding Und Ghettorimpak"


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:38 AM 1-20-2006_


----------



## Msjudgd1 (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: (lostmypassword)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lostmypassword* »_

















speechless...


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Msjudgd1)*

I found a better reso shot of the wheels, and added red leather.


----------



## Msjudgd1 (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: (lostmypassword)*

wow, but im diggin the grey a lil more.....


----------



## disco volante (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (disco volante)*

Wow.. it is the love child of a subie tribecca and a eos..

_Quote, originally posted by *disco volante* »_


----------



## gento (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (JRon24)*

This was my first ever attempt at using pshop and it had to be a dub ofcourse
















hope you guys like it


----------



## BlackGLS (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (lostmypassword)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lostmypassword* »_









Perfection http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lukeemrich (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: (BlackGLS)*

two up is interesting deffinatly alot of work into it


----------



## FrankVW (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: (disco volante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *disco volante* »_









very strange fog lights...


----------



## AEB WGN (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: (FrankVW)*

the minute i saw 'custom deluxe' i said what the f*** out loud. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (AEB WGN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB WGN* »_the minute i saw 'custom deluxe' i said what the f*** out loud. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

It's like if the Tribeca, 5-series and a person with braces had sex with an Eos. Uuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Pass.


----------



## Alliegator (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (disco volante)*

WTF mate? The grill looks like it's going to eat me.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (disco volante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *disco volante* »_









your photoshop skils > automotive design.
But http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for originality. like the details.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

....look i found a less noisy one.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (RUSSIAN)*

Here's 2 that I did a few days ago.
Very slight changes:
Shaved amber side markers
Lowered
B6 Passat wheels
Light tint


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

can someone pull those fenders??!?!?!?!?!??!?! would look amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (lostmypassword)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lostmypassword* »_I found a better reso shot of the wheels, and added red leather.









When I go to the VW dealer, I'm going to hand them this pic and say "I want this"


----------



## CeeJay (May 31, 2006)

*Re: (P H)*









SRC: http://www.polo9n.info/phpBB2/...art=0


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

NIce.. dont feel the color but the front looks great.. i like it when my cars look pissed off..
JT


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (x9t)*

Since the photoshop thread has been renewed (not by me), can somebody photoshop the graphic below to say "Wolfs Burger"? its the same amount of letters, and be sure to add a tag line at the bottom that says "Wolfsburger fries only come in one size". You could even get creative and put a wolf at the top of the castle.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:01 AM 5-31-2006_


----------



## caoimhin (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi,
I've seen some very nice photoshops here, great work !! Now I have a question for the artists on this forum.
I would like to know how an black EOS would look like with white leather, chrome mirrors and BBS LM rims on it .. if you like the thought, do it !!










_Modified by caoimhin at 1:34 PM 6-1-2006_


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (caoimhin)*

someone do some of the new pics from vortex's test drive


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (The Mailman)*

i'd rock this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
but mine would have LMs


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (JRon24)*

Does PAINT count? lol








I would like to get eyelids and nice body kit..dropping it would be nice but i dont know how to do it in paint
JT


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_Does PAINT count? lol









JT


----------



## seatown dubs (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (kornjd)*

before:








after:








just subtle stuff


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Damn that red looks Hot.. 
JT


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Other Photoshops*




























_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:31 AM 7-13-2006_


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Other Photoshops (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_










This looks like a Honda S2000 to me


----------



## FrankVW (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Other Photoshops (seatown dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seatown dubs* »_
Piss off man not everyone's going to be uber ****ing talented at photoshop. I just got the program maybe a week ago and the one I did only took about 20 minutes. So http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to you for being a dick.

This kind of lanuage is not allowing in this forum.
You need to go to a site where all the other kids hang out.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VR6-Racer (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (JRon24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRon24* »_









That picture right there would make me want to buy this car, lovely.


----------



## seatown dubs (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Other Photoshops (FrankVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankVW* »_This kind of lanuage is not allowing in this forum.
You need to go to a site where all the other kids hang out.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

That's why it's edited







I just got all hot and bothered because this person sounds like they're too high and mighty to even look at people's pshops. It's obvious that there's a huge variety of talent but screw them for thinking that some of these aren't worthy to be posted. Is that clean enough for you?
Edit: At least I can spell.


_Modified by seatown dubs at 5:37 PM 6-12-2006_


----------



## FrankVW (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Other Photoshops (seatown dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seatown dubs* »_
That's why it's edited







I just got all hot and bothered because this person sounds like they're too high and mighty to even look at people's pshops. It's obvious that there's a huge variety of talent but screw them for thinking that some of these aren't worthy to be posted. Is that clean enough for you?


the email I got regarding your new post has your filth spelled out very plain.
You attitude is such that you need to find some chat room where there are other kids your age..
this is a technical forum for mature people.


----------



## seatown dubs (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Other Photoshops (FrankVW)*

Mature people like you that can't seem to use correct grammar or avoid misspelling simple words.








Just because I'm 19 and I swear doesn't mean that I'm immature, that is ageist BS. I'm not ashamed of how old I am unlike you. It's 2006, people are going to swear, get used to it.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Let's drop it. Cut the rude posts.


----------



## seatown dubs (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

Yeah who's got some cool pshops?


----------



## gard_96vr6 (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (seatown dubs)*









Here is one more for you. Don't know if its to cool but here you go.


----------



## vwjettalikewhoa (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (RUSSIAN)*

OEM +








alot of it came from the Audi A3
lowered, RS6 wheels, Audi door handles, S4 chrome mirrors, no rear headrest, tinted head lights, yellow fogs, nothelle front lip, oettinger side skirt & grill


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (vwjettalikewhoa)*


----------



## seatown dubs (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (vwjettalikewhoa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjettalikewhoa* »_OEM +

It's the only way to go.


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (seatown dubs)*

Sooooo sexy


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (MidnightG60)*

some very very well done photoshops here!


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: EOS PHOTOSHOPS HERE !!! (Pifiu)*


----------



## Niker (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rascal04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rascal04* »_








My new photoshop... 

Hey mate, have u got a Picture with a higher resolution for me??
The Eos just looks fantastic!! Love it! What rims are that?Chrome/Model?
Greetz from Germany


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: must have that black nose*

MUST HAVE BLACK-CHROME BUMPER COVER AND GRILL!!
I am getting a white Eos to help hide that big ugly chrome bumper cover.
This would look great! Can't wait until this is really created by someone.
My car will be delivered by 10/1.
The first thing I MUST change is the "librarian" DSG handle.
The second will be that NOSE!
I'm sure someone will have created replacements by then.


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: must have that black nose (notawagon)*









sleepy


































_Modified by lostmypassword at 10:25 PM 8-3-2006_


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: must have that black nose (lostmypassword)*

some of these look pretty sweet


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: must have that black nose (Dub-Lip)*

Thanks USCVWFAN for the email pictures. I'm still having a blast PS'ing the EOS, making my friday go by a little quicker.


----------

